# General Discussion > Opinions >  European Sports - Rugby

## edao

What are people views on Rugby, does anyone outside of the UK and France care about rugby in Europe?

----------


## Starship

You do mean of course out side of the UK, Ireland, France and Italy, dont you, nice one Italy. :Grin:

----------


## edao

It used to be the case that Italy were only really in the competition to give Scotland someone to beat, that didn't last very long. :Grin: 

Scotland is probably the wost sporting nation in Europe. :Football:

----------


## Maciamo

I don't think it's "terrible", but like most other sports I just don't care. I don't understand why people waste time watching sport when they could be _doing_ sport or learning stuff or having fun in a more obvious way than by watching people running after a ball.

----------


## edao

I don't mind teams sports with a level of variation in the game. 

I'm probably the only person in the world who thinks the olympics is a big waste of time. Celebrating people because they ran faster in a straight line than that guy or because they swam faster than anyone else in the world. 

I hate to say it but who cares :Bored: ? More like borelympics.

----------


## Starship

And who has the best chemist :Confused:

----------


## Mycernius

All I can say is bad refereering  :Crying: 

I have read that Georgia are trying to join and make it a 7 nations championship. I know Romania have always had a fairly good team.
As a game it is overshadowed by the poison that is football  :Vomitting: , but I think it promotes better behaviour amoung its fans and players. The players are no overpaid prima donnas who cry if they twist their little finger and have to take four weeks off (poor things) and when was the last time you heard of rugby hooligans?

----------


## Starship

"Rugby is a good occasion for keeping thirty bullies far from the center of the city." - Oscar Wilde 

Soccer is a gentleman's game played by thugs, Rugby is a thugs game played by gentlemen.

And In Ireland Gaelic football is a thugs game played by thugs! :Grin:

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

Rugby is pretty cool. Easy to understand and fast paced.

----------


## Starship

Up against the Scots today, fingers crossed, triple crown here we go  :Smiling:

----------


## Mycernius

> Up against the Scots today, fingers crossed, triple crown here we go


You lost! Against Scotland! Sheesh.

----------


## edao

> Up against the Scots today, fingers crossed, triple crown here we go


Unlucky  :Grin: , well played France.

----------


## Starship

The words "Bugger that" spring to mind but Congrats Scotland, there's always next year :Good Job:

----------


## Smertrius

Yes, I like rugby! 
I like it as much as I don't care about football, but i'm not a huge fan either.

----------


## Shasta

My brother-in-law played rugby in college. I would attend games with my sister, and from that came to enjoy the sport. I don't follow Rugby today though.

----------


## Marianne

I'm always scared that the athletes will hurt themselves when I see them play rugby :P

I don't think it is terrible but I also don't go crazy about it. I do sports but less cruel  :Laughing:

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

The Australian "combination form" of rugby (called Australian football), given what I have seen, produces the most rule breakage and fights.

----------


## Gwyllgi

I'm Welsh. Says it all.

----------


## ^ lynx ^

I find rugby extremely boring.

----------


## Nordsee

Absolutly not interested in. It's not a big thing in Germany and I don't even know if we have a national rugby team.

Football reigns the world, specially Europe.

----------


## joeyc

One of the best sports in Europe. Italy is part of the Six Nations.

----------


## hope

That`s an old picture at top joeyc.....O`Driscoll should be carrying the cup.... :Innocent:

----------

